# Looking for opinions on my music (mostly metal)



## Vukasin (Jan 7, 2012)

I would love to hear your opinions on some of my music! I'm always looking for critique so I can get better.

"The Anthem" Metal cover:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/54422810/The...al%20Cover.mp3

Metal Gilda Theme (MLP related): 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4VRIvwlVcg

Metal Rarity Theme (MLP related):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qs_2-R9eh4

"Black Fire Upon Us" cover:
http://soundcloud.com/blackelectric/...-upon-us-cover


----------



## sunandshadow (Jan 8, 2012)

Disclaimer: not a musician.  I listened to the Anthem cover - it's pleasant, but it is extremely regular, makes it sound all synthesized.  More tempo variation would make it sound more real.  And personally I'd change the mixing around to add a bit of echo or depth or something to the cymbal and make the guitar a little less squealy.


----------



## Askari_Nari (Jan 8, 2012)

After only listening to the last track, here are some suggestions: Improve the drumming. The drumming is IMO one of the most vital elements to good metal, and the drumming in the last track seems pretty lackluster and uninspired. I mean, in the intro, there is no accenting to complement the riff the guitar is playing, the cymbal work seems like it's more guesswork than something meant to work with the music. Finally, there's the 16th 2x bass sections, please don't do this. I know it's as iconic in metal as the amen break is in Drums 'n' Bass, but it's just a sort of cliche nowadays and rarely has any redeeming sense of logical musicality. Also, the open hi-hat stuff personally drives me insane; I've never understood why people think it needs to ever happen in a metal song, but it doesn't and it shouldn't. The ride cymbal, if played properly, can replace this and most of the time sounds better. Actually, all around, the cymbal work would sound a lot better if it had some grunge influences; like the cymbal stuff going on in the intro of Alice in Chain's Would?

Also, the bass part could also use more opportunities to be well, more audible. I might be wrong, but I doubt the bassist is having fun playing the simple grooves over and over. For example, the lead guitar part at 2:17 could be played by the bassist and mixed up more than the rhythm bass part. Sure, it wouldn't be in the same octave as the original, but it would sound pretty sweet and give the song a little uniqueness (bass solos aren't exactly a common feature in modern music). I know that this is a cover, but still, feel free to take some musical liberties, make your recording your own, like Johnny Cash's cover of Hurt or Jimi Hendrix's version of All Along The Watchtower.

The guitar work sounds good, but could a little mixing and other production work, just to make it sound a little more polished and professional, but this isn't that big of a deal. And sorry if it seemed like I was putting down what you've done, it isn't that it's bad (I actually really liked it), but saying what could use fixing is a lot more helpful then saying it sounds great.


----------



## Vukasin (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks both of you for listening and giving me critique and advice! Its really appreciated!

I will concentrate on the stuff you guys pointed out for my next songs.


----------

